# Scientific Conference



## SaneelaAltaf (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey everyone.I want some advice on how to gain the maximum benefit from an scientific conference on acute liver failure, apart from gaining knowledge.How do I ensure that my time at this conference is well-spent?
Regards.


----------

